# This looks kinda disturbing to me...

## frippz

Did a ps aux on my system just now to check a few processes and nearly fell off the chair when I saw the output:

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.1  1348  552 ?        S    Nov26   0:03 init [6]   --init

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov26   0:00 [migration_CPU0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov26   0:00 [keventd]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SWN  Nov26   0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov26   0:22 [kswapd]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov26   0:11 [bdflush]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov26   0:01 [kupdated]

root         9  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Nov26   0:00 [khubd]

root        28  0.0  0.1  1528  684 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root      3026  0.0  0.1  1336  468 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd eth0

root      3056  0.0  0.1  1408  604 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 metalog [MASTER]

root      3069  0.0  0.1  1360  484 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 metalog [KERNEL]

root      3091  0.0  0.3  2372 1176 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/safe_mysqld

mysql     3123  0.0  1.2 35764 4816 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /usr/libexec/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/m

proftpd   3309  0.0  0.2  2112  956 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 proftpd (accepting connections)

root      3345  0.0  0.3  4984 1532 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd

root      3347  0.0  0.3  3772 1372 ?        S    Nov26   0:39 /usr/sbin/nmbd

root      3414  0.0  0.8  6656 3352 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /usr/bin/perl /usr/libexec/usermin/miniserv.pl /etc/usermin/miniserv.conf

root      3446  0.0  0.1  1476  656 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      3468  0.0  0.9  6956 3692 ?        S    Nov26   0:03 /usr/bin/perl /usr/libexec/webmin/miniserv.pl /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf

root      3501  0.0  0.2  2108  964 ?        S    Nov26   0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive -reuse

root      3809  0.0  0.3  2752 1380 ?        S    Nov26   0:04 /usr/sbin/sshd

root      8609  0.0  0.1  1648  752 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10444  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10448  0.0  0.1  1648  752 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     24648  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     24649  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     24656  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     24658  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     18619  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     18625  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      1685  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      1692  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9032  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9038  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9277  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9278  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9285  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9287  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9295  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9301  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9309  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9315  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9323  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9329  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9338  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9339  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9346  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9348  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9356  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9362  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9370  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9376  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9385  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9391  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9400  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9401  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9408  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9410  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9418  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9424  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9433  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9439  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9447  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9453  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9462  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9463  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9470  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9472  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9481  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9487  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9495  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9501  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9509  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9515  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9524  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9525  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9532  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9534  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9542  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9548  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9556  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9562  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9570  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9576  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9589  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9590  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9596  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9599  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9607  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9613  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9621  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9627  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9635  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9641  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9654  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9655  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9662  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9664  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9680  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9686  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9695  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9701  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9709  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9715  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9724  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9725  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9732  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9734  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9742  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9748  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9756  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9762  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9770  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9776  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9785  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9786  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9793  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9795  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9803  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9809  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9817  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9823  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9843  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9848  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9858  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9859  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9866  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9868  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9876  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9882  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9896  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9902  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9916  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9922  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9931  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9932  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9939  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9941  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9950  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9956  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9965  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9971  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9980  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9986  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      9995  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9996  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10003  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10005  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10014  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10020  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10028  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10034  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10042  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10048  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10057  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10058  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10065  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10067  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10075  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10081  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10343  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10349  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     11762  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11768  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     12905  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12906  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12913  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     12915  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     13095  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     13101  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     13513  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     13519  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     22750  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     22756  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6039  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6040  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6047  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6049  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6058  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6064  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6072  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6078  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6143  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6149  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6159  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6160  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6167  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6170  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6177  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6183  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6191  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6197  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6212  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6218  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6228  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6229  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6236  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6238  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6246  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6252  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6260  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6266  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6275  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6281  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6292  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6293  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6300  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6302  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6319  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6325  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6333  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6339  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6348  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6354  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6364  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6365  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6372  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6375  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root      6387  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      6393  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     10105  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10111  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     16579  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     16585  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17095  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17096  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17103  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17105  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17286  0.0  1.1 10432 4444 ?        S    Nov27   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   17344  0.0  1.7 12172 6708 ?        S    Nov27   0:05 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   17345  0.0  1.2 10668 4852 ?        S    Nov27   0:29 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   17346  0.0  1.1 10528 4608 ?        S    Nov27   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   17347  0.0  1.7 12204 6740 ?        S    Nov27   0:14 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   17348  0.0  1.7 12196 6732 ?        S    Nov27   0:07 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   17349  0.0  1.7 12196 6736 ?        S    Nov27   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

root     17365  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17875  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17881  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17903  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17909  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17918  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17919  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17926  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17928  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17954  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17960  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17968  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17974  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     17982  0.0  0.1  1488  680 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     17988  0.0  0.1  1600  732 ?        S    Nov27   0:00 /usr/sbin/sendmail -FCronDaemon -odi -oem root

root     19965  0.0  0.3  2408 1236 ?        S    Nov28   0:00 /bin/bash /sbin/rc reboot

root     19974  0.0  0.3  2468 1312 ?        S    Nov28   0:00 /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /mnt/.init.d/started/apache stop

apache   20111  0.0  1.2 10592 4692 ?        S    Nov28   0:27 /usr/sbin/apache -D SSL -D PHP4

root     21192  0.0  0.4  5832 1756 ?        S    Nov28   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

mafian   21194  8.0  0.5  6036 2244 ?        S    Nov28  83:46 /usr/sbin/sshd

mafian   21195  0.3  0.2  2608 1072 ?        S    Nov28   3:32 /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

mafian   22131  1.7  0.5  5444 2252 ?        S    09:01   2:59 /usr/sbin/smbd

root     22146  0.0  0.4  5832 1756 ?        S    09:23   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

mafian   22148  0.0  0.5  6116 2264 ?        S    09:23   0:05 /usr/sbin/sshd

mafian   22149  0.0  0.1  2420  748 ?        S    09:23   0:00 /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

root     22287  0.0  0.5  5404 1992 ?        S    11:44   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd

root     22302  0.0  0.5  5976 2220 ?        S    11:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root     22304  0.0  0.3  2420 1416 pts/0    S    11:46   0:00 -bash

root     22341  0.0  0.2  2808  908 pts/0    R    11:55   0:00 ps aux
```

Could someone please tell me why the heck sendmail is doing this?

I figure it can't be that good for the system with all these zombie processes. Oh, and another thing... is there a slick way to get rid of all these damn processes without entering all the PID's manually?

----------

## darktux

```
killall
```

Kills processes by name, not PID, and it gives a -9 signal by default to the process (if I'm not mistaken)   :Cool: 

----------

## psp

Interesting... I had a similar problem recently. When cron starts a job it opens a pipe to sendmail to mail to job output to the configured user. What seems to be happening (in my case) was that the cron job was running and not terminating correctly. I never root around and the load on my box was 256, I could not su to root to kill the processes. Sadly I had to reboot the box.

My problem, as it turns out was a the locate cron job was having problems and terminating, but cron was not dying. The reason it seems was that my disk had a bad sector which updatedb had a problem reading and blewup - leaving the cron job active and using resources. After booting with the installation disk and fsck'ing the /var parition, the bad block was found and the filesystem 'fixed'. I have not had the problem since.

Hope this helps...

----------

## paolo

I had the same prob in my "ps".

It was caused by the cron lanching the smtp not configured.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## rtn

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> killall
> ```
> ...

 

killall (like kill) sends a SIGTERM if no signal is specified.

```
killall  sends  a  signal to all processes running any of the specified

commands. If no signal name is specified, SIGTERM is sent.

```

--rtn

----------

## jaloha

I found this script handy.  You may want to fix-it-up, as I am a terrible bash programmer (I have never really bothered to learn it).

```

#! /bin/bash

usage ()

{

        echo "jkill program"

}

if [ -z "$1" ]

then

        usage

        exit

fi

if [ ! -z "$3" ]

then

        usage

        exit

fi

MODE=-9

echo "Selecting programs:"

ps -A | grep "$1"

PIDS=`ps -A | grep "$1" | sed -e 's/^\ *//g' | sed -e 's/\ .*//g'`

for i in $PIDS

do

        echo $i

        echo " $i "

        CONTINUE=`ps -A | grep "[\ ]*$i "`

        echo $CONTINUE

        if [ ! -z "$CONTINUE" ]

        then

                CONTINUE=`echo $CONTINUE | sed -e 's/^\ *.*\ .*[ \t]*.* //g'`

                echo "Kill    $CONTINUE?"

                read USER_WISH

                CONTINUE=`echo $USER_WISH | grep y`

                if [ ! -z "$CONTINUE" ]

                then

                        kill "$MODE" "$i"

                fi

        fi

done

```

I call it jkill.  It basically greps processes by name and ask if you want to kill them one by one.  It could use some serious help.

----------

